# Outcast Speckled Trout Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

​*21st** ANNUAL* ​​​​​​*ELIGIBLE SPECIES: SPECKLED TROUT *

DATES and TIMES:​​6:00 a.m. January 1 through 6:00 p.m. January 31​WEIGH SCALES: OUTCAST BAIT and TACKLE​​*All FISH MUST BE CAUGHT ON ROD & REEL*


*ONE PRIZE PER ENTRY*


*ENTRY FEE: $25.00 PER PERSON *​​*CASH AWARDS*

*GUARANTEED!!!*
​*SPECKLED TROUT*

*1st PRIZE……….$500.00*​*2ndPRIZE……….$300.00*​*3rdPRIZE………..$150.00*​​*WINNERS MAY CLAIM THEIR CHECKS ON OR AFTER FEBRUARY 1, 2011.*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya know, I had completely forgotten about this tourney the last couple of years despite the fact that I have won first and third place in the event the only 2 times I fished it. Might have to slide over that way here soon to get me an entry, I know where a few more of these may be:


----------

